# Moniaive Railway Station



## tumble112 (Jan 14, 2015)

I realise this is perhaps a little obscure, but I wanted to visit this before it disappears!
Victorian railway companies had grand plans to make the small vilage of Moniaive into a holiday resort/spa and efforts were made to build a railway here. The railway finally arrived after 40 years of planning in 1905.
The Cairn Valley line as it was called was closed to passengers by the LMS in 1943 and to freight in 1949. It remained intact until dismantled in 1953.
Not much is left and it is hard to believe a railway ever ran through such small and isolated communities, I have included some other features and a small derelict house nearby.

The station in use


6843350611_258666c025_z by tumble112, on Flickr

Today



Moniaive Railway Station by tumble112, on Flickr


Moniaive Railway Station by tumble112, on Flickr


Moniaive Station by tumble112, on Flickr


Moniaive Station by tumble112, on Flickr


Moniaive Railway Station by tumble112, on Flickr 


A couple of miles further on at the site of Crossford station level crossing, the rails are still in the road after more than 60 years (under the snow)



023 by tumble112, on Flickr

The largest construction on the railway was a viaduct over Cairn Water which is still in good condition today.



008 by tumble112, on Flickr


007 by tumble112, on Flickr


009 by tumble112, on Flickr

Views from the bridge



004 by tumble112, on Flickr



006 by tumble112, on Flickr

From the bridge, I spotted this little house



003 by tumble112, on Flickr


020 by tumble112, on Flickr


015 by tumble112, on Flickr


013 by tumble112, on Flickr


019 by tumble112, on Flickr

There were lots of old pots and pans and teapots lying around and also some things which may have been old radios. Does anyone know what these are?




021 by tumble112, on Flickr



014 by tumble112, on Flickr


018 by tumble112, on Flickr

Finally one of the many teapots



017 by tumble112, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, as I said maybe a bit obscure, but I just like anything that's abandoned!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 14, 2015)

The old station deserves to be saved & restored


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice collective mix & I agree the station is so aesthetic cant believe they have not done something with it!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 14, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nice collective mix & I agree the station is so aesthetic cant believe they have not done something with it!



Yes it is very sad. It wss surrounded by scrap cars for many years, they are all gone now so perhaps something is planned. I hope so.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 14, 2015)

What a super report. Loving the viaduct...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2015)

The station is amazing in the the fact it survived,thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Jan 14, 2015)

That's so cute!!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 14, 2015)

well I like it so thumbs up from me tumble, very different aswel as thats the one thing I like about this forum, someone pops up now and again with something different and unique  good job!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 14, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> well I like it so thumbs up from me tumble, very different aswel as thats the one thing I like about this forum, someone pops up now and again with something different and unique  good job!



Thanks everyone, I think it has a certain charm and glad it has a place here. I have a few more quirky places to explore.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 14, 2015)

That's a really nice report
Thanks for sharing


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 14, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Yes it is very sad. It wss surrounded by scrap cars for many years, they are all gone now so perhaps something is planned. I hope so.



A block of flats if its anything like our council!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 14, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> A block of flats if its anything like our council!



Sounds about right. Local authority here are just as bad.


----------

